

Any hackers in South America? Invitation to lunch. Te invito. - ljlolel

Specifically, I'll be in Lima, Peru this week. I love talking to smart people wherever I go.  Hacker News self-selects for great people, so I'd love to meet you if you're somewhere in Lima while I am.<p>If you're in another city down south, I don't think I'll be able to visit on this trip, but maybe on another trip I'll pass through and we can watch play fútbol.  Tell me about yourself!<p>Oh, first a little about me:  I like mathematics, I was born in Miami, and I have a blog (jperla.com/blog).
======
hhm
You should visit Buenos Aires, Argentina too. There are a lot of software
companies here, and lots of web 2.0 development too (also big companies have
buildings here, ie Microsoft, Oracle, IBM, etc etc etc; Google has its Latin
American offices in Buenos Aires too).

Check <http://palermovalley.com/> if you are interested in Web 2.0 in BA.

~~~
rglullis
Ha! Don't you dare to try to put Buenos Aires in the same league of São Paulo
and Campinas...

What... wrong place for rivalry between Brazil and Argentina? I guess we'll
have to wait until the football game tomorrow night.

~~~
galo2099
Google has only a sales office in Argentina. Its south american development is
in Belo Horizonte, Brazil.

~~~
hhm
Google also does development in Argentina through Globant, but it's not a lot
as far as I know.

------
german
I Live in Lima. It would be great to meet you, drop me a line and tell me when
will you be here.

Contact in profile.

------
rugoso
I'm in mexico city, if you ever visit this city ;) ....... ok not exactly
south america but anyways ;)

~~~
ra
I have to share this with you:
<http://www.overheardintheoffice.com/archives/006960.html>

------
daniel-cussen
I'm in Santiago...if you're in town, we can have lunch or something.

